# Mondaine wall clock--noisy? And what's your wall clock?



## vexingv

I don't really see much talk about wall clocks on these forums. I have a cheapo clock right now, but I'm thinking about picking up a nicer wall clock in the future when I move to a new place later next year. I've always liked the simple Mondaine design, but never got one of their watches as they tend to be lacking in features. Their wall clocks still have that classic design, however, I *hate *wall clocks that have a noisy, ticking, second hand. Anyone have a Mondaine wall clock? Is the seconds hand noisy? As an aside, I was really shocked at how expensive they are: ~$200 for 9.75" and ~$400 for 16" diameter, and they're not even Swiss made!

Also, does anyone have one of those quiet sweeping seconds hand Seiko wall clocks (which also happen to be much cheaper at ~$50 for 12" diameter)? Are they really quiet and sweeping similar to an automatic movement?

In general, what do you guys have for wall clocks?


----------



## Tzimisces

I used to use an Invicta diver, but the wall sagged.

I have a made in Bavaria cuckoo in my dining room and a $3 quartz in the kitchen.
I believe there is a clock forum.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

We do have a clock forum, but it's for mechanical clocks. My wall clocks are the generic quartz variety, although I do have a grandfather clock.


----------



## Der Biermeister

Have a fairly old (45 years or so) Seth Thomas Ships Bells and Barometer set -- wall mounted next to my fireplace. Looks similar (though not exact) as this picture:










But of MUCH greater value -- I have my Grandmother's vintage 1900-1904 Chelsea mantle clock (Ser# 4800) that greatly resembles this picture:










It needs to be cleaned and calibrated and the finish could use a lot of "spit and polish". I really ought to get-r-done because this clock is worth a small fortune. After doing some research just now, I believe "original finish" commands even higher prices. I think it might be worth 20 grand or more.


----------



## Raza

It may be because I'm still pretty young, but I don't have a wall clock. There are a couple atomic clocks in my parents' house, but I rarely use them. I wear a watch pretty much every minute of everyday, including when working out (but not sleeping or showering). No landline, either; another younger person trait.


----------



## cavallino33

I have a cheapo Target clock. It is somewhat unusual in that it has one movement for the minutre/hour hand and another for the second hands. 

I used to have this really great Ferrari clock that looked like a tachometer. The case was nicely made but I replaced the movement 3 times and they kept breaking, really bizarre. :-d


I really want a vostok sub clock. :-d


----------



## casiophile

I've got a cheapie LaCrosse atomic that also tells the temperature, very handy. Also have a 1960's Welby starburst clock that I want to restore. It's a noisy beast though; runs on a D battery and makes a loud BRRRRRRR noise every few minutes. :-d


----------



## mjbernier

I have two LaCrosse atomic clocks with calendar/moon phase and indoor/outdoor temperature, and a couple of other battery-operated quartz wall clocks. My wife has a Seth Thomas carriage clock we recently had overhauled (with a newly-refurbished movement); it sits on the fireplace mantle...it has a very audible tick-tock and chimes every 15 minutes, but it's a family heirloom and we wouldn't part with it for anything.

Mike


----------



## jocamero

Tzimisces said:


> I used to use an Invicta diver, but the wall sagged.


Laughed out loud!


----------



## peterjohns71

Mondaine is a renowned watch company whose name denotes "always in motion" in Esperanto. Mondaine watches always catches eyes of the peoples.
Mondaine becomes a leading brand in watch manufacturing.The key features of Mondaine are popular by means of 'Railway Watch' which is renowned worldwide.


----------



## StufflerMike

peterjohns71 said:


> Mondaine is a renowned watch company whose name denotes "always in motion" in Esperanto. Mondaine watches always catches eyes of the peoples.
> Mondaine becomes a leading brand in watch manufacturing.The key features of Mondaine are popular by means of 'Railway Watch' which is renowned worldwide.


Welcome to Watchuseek. I had to remove your signature. Pls. re-read our rules and guidelines regarding links to commercial sited in signatures.


----------



## casiophile

peterjohns71 said:


> Mondaine is a renowned watch company whose name denotes "always in motion" in Esperanto.


That's Movado.

Mondaine means 'fashionable lady' or something like that.


----------



## John MS

vexingv said:


> I don't really see much talk about wall clocks on these forums. I have a cheapo clock right now, but I'm thinking about picking up a nicer wall clock in the future when I move to a new place later next year. I've always liked the simple Mondaine design, but never got one of their watches as they tend to be lacking in features. Their wall clocks still have that classic design, however, I *hate *wall clocks that have a noisy, ticking, second hand. Anyone have a Mondaine wall clock? Is the seconds hand noisy? As an aside, I was really shocked at how expensive they are: ~$200 for 9.75" and ~$400 for 16" diameter, and they're not even Swiss made!
> 
> Also, does anyone have one of those quiet sweeping seconds hand Seiko wall clocks (which also happen to be much cheaper at ~$50 for 12" diameter)? Are they really quiet and sweeping similar to an automatic movement?
> 
> In general, what do you guys have for wall clocks?


Here ya go. They get great comments on the smooth seconds hand from those that own them.


----------



## robert01

I am personally use an Invicta diver.
this is a great clock that is in my room. You may use that one. Really nice.


----------

